# Sirius XM Satellite Radio



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm importing my car with me when I move to Abu Dhabi in October. Will my Sirius XM Satellite Radio in my car work in the UAE?


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Nope it will not work outside the North American continent.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Shucks. Oh well. Thanks.


----------

